# best work out to put size on the back



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hi people just wondering what people think is the best workout for backs?

thanks alot guys


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

deads, chins, BB rows for me personally


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

mines similar^^ wide grip chins, b/over d/b rows, deads, pull throughs


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

barbell rows even tho u look like a c0nt


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

wide grip pullups, t-bar row (with olympic bar) and deadlifts


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

lat pull down ... db row ...tbar ... seated row


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

but wut u want is massive weight ... THEN dead lift .,., db rows seated row and chin ups r best


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> deads, chins, BB rows for me personally


this is basically the same for every1. just vary the grip for pullups, rows and deads


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

tbh its not the exercises you do its whether you stress the back muscles enough to trigger a hypertrophic response (though do too much and you'll be so far into a recovery hole you will take days to get out) and then whether you provide the nutrients, water, energy and time for your body to carry out the hypertrophy!

Training exercises are important don't get me wrong but your training is just one cog in the great bodybuilding machine.

Oh, chins, deads, one arm rows, bent over barbell rows, wide grip pulldowns, close grip pulldowns, stiff arm pulldowns and bent over db raises are my fave exercises.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

deads are the daddy no doubt but others are needed for width chins , lat pulls


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Wide grip chins, t bar row, bent over row with a varied grip (over and underhanded), barbell row, deadlifts.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

No matter how hard I try I can't add size or strength to my back, I've tried everything like mixing it up, drop sets, low reps high weight, high weight low reps etc etc but nothing works.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

add some extra calories - or carbs pre workout


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Deads are great if you can do them properly without injury. My routine lat pulldown, cg pulldown, 1 arm db rows, i then superset pullovers with incline db rows to finish. You really wana concentrate on the negative part of the movement as well on back excercises, feel the stretch. I do 2 warm up sets then 3 heavy sets for all movements. Have a look at dorians routine for back its a good one.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I do 2working sets of underhand BB rows

one set of cable pullovers

2 working sets of rack deadlifts (final set to failure)


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> I do 2working sets of underhand BB rows
> 
> one set of cable pullovers
> 
> 2 working sets of rack deadlifts (final set to failure)


Not enough imo. Add some lat pulldowns to this and some cg rows or 1 arm db's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Well if you have a powerlifting specific gym then i would use the revese hyper and the various good morning bars as i find these great for adding size.

However, deadlifts/chin ups/bent over rows will add mass to your back

Stay away from silly moves that you don't really feel in your back for me for instance db rows are totally useless.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> Not enough imo. Add some lat pulldowns to this and some cg rows or 1 arm db's.


I find 4working sets for a bodypart is working well (warmups as well)

I just make sure the negative is nice and slow and get a good stretch.

I will swap the rack DLs for Close grip pull downs once every few weeks.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> I find 4working sets for a bodypart is working well (warmups as well)
> 
> I just make sure the negative is nice and slow and get a good stretch.
> 
> I will swap the rack DLs for Close grip pull downs once every few weeks.


Well if it aint broke dont fix it!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> deads, chins, BB rows for me personally


same

throw in some power cleans with benching, etc on other days and my backs sorted


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

chin ups, t bar rows, barbell rows & deads... top set to failure then patial reps (not with deads)


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

My back workout has recently been:

Deadlift-3sets

Wide grip pulldowns-3sets

Standing cable pullovers-3sets

Low pully rows/machine rows-3sets

Pretty basic but by far the most effective workout ive tried.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

chins

bent over row

cable pulley row machine

DEADS:cursing:


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

i prefer wide grip lat pullups than wide grip pulldowns, seem to gain more size on the lats doing pullups.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Basics as above BUT... when people go on saying stuff like i have tried this treid that etc means nothing.

The amount of folk who "think" they are training the back correct is unbelievable.

Without watching folk do the actual exercises its hard to give someone the right answer,they might do all the key mass builders to build a **** thick back but if the form is toss then its goodnight vienna imo.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Wide grip chins 5 sets

Tbar rows 5 sets 20 12 10 8 6(drop set to failure)

cg cins 4 sets

db rows 4 sets 20reps(50kgs is the heaviest db) super setted with db pullovers

dorian rows 4 sets or Deadlifts as many sets until I collapse ( or my back spasms as it did last night lol)


----------

